# Replaced auger belt now auger keeps spinning



## bprintz (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a Cub Cadet 357cc 28 inch (31BH55ST596) which was purchased this season. I wasn't paying attention and the auger was completely frozen up, I ran it and the belt broke. 

I ordered a replacement belt which was a 954-04195 and installed it. After installing when I run the machine and engage the auger control everything seems to work. However releasing the auger control the auger stays engaged.

The cable tension seems right it's not tight and there is a bit of slack, so I don't think loosening it further would help. The idle pulley is in the loosest position already as well. I'm not sure if there's anything else obvious to check?

One other thing to note, because the belt was essentially 'burned' through there was a lot of rubber gunk. I've tried to clean whatever I could, but not sure if this could be interfering still. When engaging the auger it seems like there is a squeaking noise around around the cable pulley, not sure if that could be related.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, still trying to learn as I'm new to snowblowers!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

:welcome:

Usually, there is a 'brake' of some sort that keeps the impeller/auger from spinning while the hand lever is not engaged. However, I do not see such a thing on the parts diagram for that model. Maybe retrace your steps on the belt replacement and check the belt engaging mechanism to see if something is out of sorts.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

If it's not in the manual or available as a YouTube vid for that Cub you may want to call corporate try to get tech support on the line or call a local dealer. On an Ariens there is an auger brake that sometimes requires an adjustment, there is a specified clearance to ensure it stops within a few seconds after the clutch cable release. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the Cub design, somebody who is should be weighing in. Good luck.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

FWIW - I had to go to the Canadian site to find the model number and parts list. Probably little difference than the USA models though.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know if you have the manual for your machine or not, but this link goes to the manual. Check page 20 for theprocedure to replace the auger belt. If you have lots of rubber debris from the old belt you should be able to clean it up with the machine tilted up into service position and following the slightly vague instructions from page 20. Also prevents you from getting the belt looped over the brake arm instead of being under it, where it belongs.

http://www.cubcadet.ca/equipment/en...Code=01&modelNumber=31BH55ST596&serialNumber=


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Go to a 1/2" shorter belt but first find out the length of the manufacturers belt, then measure the outside circumference of your belt, compare, order 1/2" longer than the belt you have on.


----------



## Platinumgoose (Feb 6, 2018)

Which side of the belt is getting chewed up the back side? If so there is a brake it's part #24 on page 10. There's a spring that pulls the brake against the belt it's part #14 on page 10. Yours looks similar to mine, here's a picture of mine you can see the spring at the bottom and it's attached to the brake. https://photos.app.goo.gl/4gDcHhpSks5MRSsg2


----------



## bprintz (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys. The manual skutflut posted is the manual I have, and that's the procedure I followed. The belt is definitely not around any other parts 

JLawrence08648 - What would going to a smaller belt do? The belt is already engaging when it shouldn't be, wouldn't a looser belt help in this case? The belt spec is 37 inches long and .5 inches wide.

Platinumgoose - Yes it looks the same as yours. The first belt got eaten up because I was silly and ran it not realizing the impeller was blocked. Everything with the original belt worked great. Replacing with the new belt it gets stuck.

Here's a view of the underside which shows the belt seated, as far as I can tell it looks right:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6F-7w3y973JqUTnnXtWo_UuD2PNk6Dj

Here's a short video showing the top side machine starting and the belt immediately starting to go without the auger lever pressed:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LqtG_vYl9no4D6iAxLZENvzDBX07yND5

I called cub cadet and they confirmed the part I ordered was the right part. They couldn't explain the symptoms, they said it sounded almost like it was a shorter belt that was put on but it's the right part. They suggested bringing it into a mechanic. Also strange they said there was no brake, even though underneath it does appear like there is.

Let me know if more pictures of anything would be helpful... would like to get this sorted out! Appreciate all the input thus far.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm thinking that (where red arrow points) may be the 'brake' for the auger/impeller pulley and it does not look like it is engaging.









I wonder if it is hung up on something. As the idler wheel (up top ) retracts loosening the belt, the brake on the undersize should come in contact with the belt/pulley keeping it from turning. 

I wonder if something is amiss with the brake.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Did I say 1/2" shorter? Whoops! I meant 1/2" longer. The belt is grabbing, it needs to slip. I've run into this often, the manufacturers recommended belt is not the right length. Now I measure the existing belt, find the length of the recommended belt, and order accordingly adjusting if necessary.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would say it is not running in the same belt configuration as the original. You may have messed up in the area of the idler so it's not releasing when you expect it to. just my 2 cents


----------



## bprintz (Feb 7, 2018)

I put the belt cover back on and fired it up, the auger doesn't spin on its own. Took the cover off and it does.... given the cover needs to be on this is probably good enough, just strikes me as really odd?


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

bprintz said:


> Thanks for the input guys. The manual skutflut posted is the manual I have, and that's the procedure I followed. The belt is definitely not around any other parts
> 
> JLawrence08648 - What would going to a smaller belt do? The belt is already engaging when it shouldn't be, wouldn't a looser belt help in this case? The belt spec is 37 inches long and .5 inches wide.
> 
> ...


One more idea, this may work. I looked at the picture showing the bottom and where the spring connects to the brake on one side and the housing on the other. Possibly the auger sheave/ pulley is hindering the spring on its final travel and can't completely pull the brake to contact the belt in order to stop its rotation. From the online manual I see if you were to hook the housing side of the spring from the other side of the hole by spinning the spring 180 degrees, it might then not interfere with the pulley and do its full travel pulling the brake tighter against the pulley.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I've got a Cub Cadet SWE524, virtually the same machine as you just narrower. Everything looks fine to me under there. That's not really a belt brake, more like a belt keeper. Notice there is no wire belt keepers under the belt cover. It seems the shape of the cover keeps the belts from going too slack and bouncing around enough to turn the impellor pulley as they do when you have the cover off. A new belt is stiff and loosens up a little from heat and use. Unless the belts starts to wear thru the cover I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

stromr said:


> I've got a Cub Cadet SWE524, virtually the same machine as you just narrower. Everything looks fine to me under there. That's not really a belt brake, more like a belt keeper. Notice there is no wire belt keepers under the belt cover. It seems the shape of the cover keeps the belts from going too slack and bouncing around enough to turn the impellor pulley as they do when you have the cover off. A new belt is stiff and loosens up a little from heat and use. Unless the belts starts to wear thru the cover I wouldn't worry about it.


 The belt cover should have a metal strip inside above the auger pulley.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

bprintz said:


> I put the belt cover back on and fired it up, the auger doesn't spin on its own. Took the cover off and it does.... given the cover needs to be on this is probably good enough, just strikes me as really odd?


The belt cover works as the belt guide it needs to hold the belts in the right spot so they dont spin. Thats how mtd has done it for years. If there is an wear on the cover change it to keep the belt alive. We do lots of them at the shop.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

jonnied12 said:


> The belt cover should have a metal strip inside above the auger pulley.


That would be a good idea but I've never seen one in the few I've taken apart. It's possible they're worried about metal wearing the belt. After all there are many MTD clones out there and the Cub Cadet is just one of them. Even though this year's Cub Cadet seems to be distancing themselves from MTD somewhat with reverting back to all steel chute construction they are still working to a price point and if the plastic cover/guard works they're going to keep it. Actually the only time I saw this setup give a guy trouble was when he replaced the auger belt with an auto parts store belt. When I replaced it with a snowblower belt the problem disappeared.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

stromr said:


> That would be a good idea but I've never seen one in the few I've taken apart. It's possible they're worried about metal wearing the belt. After all there are many MTD clones out there and the Cub Cadet is just one of them. Even though this year's Cub Cadet seems to be distancing themselves from MTD somewhat with reverting back to all steel chute construction they are still working to a price point and if the plastic cover/guard works they're going to keep it. Actually the only time I saw this setup give a guy trouble was when he replaced the auger belt with an auto parts store belt. When I replaced it with a snowblower belt the problem disappeared.


 My 2016 Troy-Bolt Storm tracker has the metal part above the auger pulley inside the top belt cover.


----------



## bprintz (Feb 7, 2018)

I can confirm my belt cover has a metal part too. Seems to be working as expected, appreciate all the input!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

There should be a couple of fingers sticking out at or just a little lower than the center of the drive pulley, to keep the belt sort of away from the pulley so it doesn't let the belt "creep" or drag, and cause the wheels, and or the auger move.
Sid


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

The little finger that hits the back of the belt should be up against the back of the belt with the lever released and a little slack in cable.
Being it spins with the cover on.. the cover may be up against the idler arm for the auger.
My unit has the belt guide with no metal on the cover.
Without the belt guide keeper on my the auger and impeller jerk around for a bit after releasing the auger lever.. so in my case the cover pushes on the belt enough to cause it to grip the crank pulley.. The keeper keeps an arc in the top of the belt on mine... Not sure how exactly the belt guard with metal works.. I think the metal is just to save wear and tear on the cover.
I think these belts are made intentionally longer than need be so the belt can form an arc over the crank pulley.
So I am thinking too short a belt could be an issue or the idler pulley is in to far.. if those are both correct ..then the cover is either not letting the idler arm return fully.. or the crank pulley is sticky from burnt belt

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

This thread is 2 years old, I'd think it was fixed by now....


----------

